# Shift prob??



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Well here's the prob. While driving norm conditions i would be slowing down at any rpm and my craw dosn't want to go into second gear. I would have to reset the clutch and re-enguage, to actualy make it shift to second. It also does happen when im doing a slow accel, but it dosn't happen all the time on that one, and its only when I am acelling slow not fast. I have also noticed that when i am just shifter normaly its a little harder to get into second then any other gear. Im figuring that its just because of it being the low milage and the clutch still working in, because it dosn't seem to be happening as much. I have the slp skipshift installed, and a GMM rip shifter. I dont remember it happening when i had the stock shifter but i could be wrong, considering the extra throw the stock shifter had. When i installed the Rip shifter i put all stock parts in minus the shifter, "boot, dust cover, sound damp.

06 GTO
Milage:1888
tran:M6


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I think you're not the only one I've heard with this problem. Mine won't let me shift into first sometimes when I'm stopped. I know you don't want to hear this, but you might as well take it to the dealer to have them look at it.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

That sounds similar to some things I experience. However, the shifting problems I ran into have two sources: One is the infamous skip shift/CAGs that blocks you out from shifting from 1st into 2nd or 3rd (it wants you to go to 4th) under moderate acceleration. The other though thing I run into, that isn't so annoying, is the shifter is just real..mechanical feeling, in a somewhat old fashioned way. Like, sometimes I will feel more resistance putting the shifter into the same gear, under the same conditions, compared with another time. Also, on occasions, I will move the shifter into a gear and the shifter doesn't go as physically far into that gear. However, if I re-clutch, remove the shifter stick, and re-put it back into the same gear it will go further. Sorry for my non-technical attempt at description, but I'm not very mechanically inclined.

BTW, my car is fully stock, I've driven sticks before, and I always push the clutch all the way to the floor before attempting to shift.


----------



## gwballin (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a similar problem, but mine occurs mostly when, lets say for example I am going 50 and need to make a u turn. I fully press the clutch and attempt to shift into second (a resonable gear to be in after the u turn) and coast but it will not let me shift until I slow down. I also have the same problem with 1st, I can't get coast in 1st with the cluch depressed if going over a certain speed. I think the car is programed that way to prevent people from choosing the wrong gear accidentally.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Man this, blows i wonder if they will have a cow if i have the GMM still in. The owner is prety cool, and he has a 2004 gto himself, and plus the techs are prety cool. hmm maybe ill just stop by and talk to carlos....stupid tranny! bah humbug


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

mine occasionaly dont shift into gears, mainly at low speeds also. it feels like it didnt go in the gear yet u feel it click like it went into gear, then when u let off the clutch, if u gas it heavy it grinds and falls back in neutral, or if u gas it lightly it just fall out into neutral 

second night i owned it, i was ripping, nailed second, went to nail third, it did that ****, meanwhile i mashed it to the floor as i was letting off the clutch, huge grinding noise then engine reved up to like 5 grand in neutral yet i was doing like 75 , wasnt to healthy for the tranny


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

You would think that with all the problem's and complaint's with the transmission in our GTO's, that there would be a recall to replace or fix the transmission problem...


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Lately, say in the last week to two, it has been getting harder to shift into 6th for some reason. I can shift it, but there is a lot of mechanical feeling resistance to where I have to power-arm it more. Other gears go pretty smoothly--and while I still haven't installed a CAGS eliminator I have gotten better at avoiding the skip-shift mechanism engaging--but 6th I'll need to give it 2x as much muscle to get it in lately. :confused


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

does anyone still have these issues with the ripshifter?/other short throw shifters?


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, I have the stock shifter and I did hate having the computer in the vehicle not let me shift to whatever gear i wanted. I got the Predator and flashed the custom tune in. I've never had a problem like this since. Now I can shift into any gear I very well please at any speed! 
One thing I have noticed (since I bought the car) is that every once in a while, I'll hear a "clunk" from the tranny. Nothing serious, i think, but I notice it every now and then. Any ideas what this might be?


----------

